# Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?



## Pommesbunker (21. April 2014)

*Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich denn die einzelnen Personen unterscheiden von dem Spielempfinden her (klingt fail... )
Könnt auch gerne mal euch unterhalten über das empfinden, auch gerne Schreiben ob das bei euch bei Spielen schwankt bzw. bei welchen Spielen ihr die Angabe in der Umfrage gemacht habt

Ich fang mal an:

BF4: Alles unter 50 fps nur bedingt spielbar, <40 fps unspielbar.
 Grafik ist alles unten bis auf Mesh Quality, resolution scale auf 150%, was 2880x1620 entspricht.


Ab 60 fps sind die Antwortmöglichkeiten hauptsächlich für Leute mit 120/144 Hertz Monis


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Ist für mich sehr spieleabhängig.
Zum Beispiel ertrage ich in FreeLancer nichtmal 55 FPS () , das gute, alte MDK mit seinen gelimiten 30 FPS ist für mich aber total in Ordnung... 
So gesehen kann ich auch schwer antworten... 
Native Herzzahl des Monitors (bei mir also 60 FPS) ist momentan aber definitiv noch deutlich angenehmer als alles darunter. Mal schauen, wie sich das in Zukunft mit GSYNC/FREESYNC ändern wird


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

[x] 20-25 fps


----------



## hodenbussard (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

(x) 40-45 per Framelimiter festgemacht,zocke fast nur MMORPG´s und Strategietitel dafür langt es.
Und beim CAD brauch ich nicht wirklich hohe FPS


----------



## beren2707 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Das kommt drauf an, aber ich wähle mal alles unter 60. 

Bin in Shootern einfach gewohnt, dass ich wirklich sehr hohe FPS-Raten habe. In MP-Shootern nutze ich gerne die 120 Hz des Monitors auch mit 120 FPS aus, das bringt einem in besonders schnellen Gefechten auf engem Raum spürbare Vorteile.
In SP-Spielen, die keine (Ego-)Shooter sind, reichen mir auch ~60FPS, dort nutze ich auch gerne mal einen Framelimiter bei 60 FPS und knalle dafür SSSA rein (z. B. bei DA, Skyrim etc.), sieht hübsch aus und spart Strom. 
40 FPS oder weniger sind für mich einfach nicht zu ertragen (TR 2013 mit SSAA, C3 mit MSAA etc.).
Richtig wohl und flüssig unterwegs fühle ich mich aber insgesamt erst >60FPS.


----------



## azzih (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Etwas sinnlose Umfrage: Hängt stark vom Genre ab und der verwendeten Engine. Auch find ichs teilweise schwer im Multiplayer die FPS einzeln rauszunehmen, da kommts ja eher auf das Spielgefühl als Ganzes an. Und wenn ich konstant hohe FPS habe, aber wie bei Battlefield4 der Netcode einfach ein super unflüssiges Spielgefühl erzeugt, dann nützt ersteres auch wenig.


----------



## sfc (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Kommt aufs Genre an. Bei Strategiespielen reichen mir meist schon 30, bei Shootern sollten es ruhig 60 sein, Rollenspiele und Adventures sind auch mit 40 oft schnell genug - wenn auch nicht immer, da gibt es auch Unterschiede.


----------



## Clerks89 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Ich finde es ebenfalls sehr Genreabhängig, bei Shootern ist alles unter 50-60 FPS für mich sehr unangenehm. Selbes gilt für mich auch in MMOS, dort fühlt sich alles unter 60FPS für mich sehr zäh und schwammig an.
Anders aber in vielen Third-Person Games, da komm ich oft sogar mit konstanten 30FPS gut klar. Etwas OffTopic: Kann mir jemand nen guten Framelimiter empfehlen? =P


----------



## orca113 (21. April 2014)

Schnelle Shooter sollten bei 60 FPS sein ansonsten je nach Game 30-60


----------



## Nazzy (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Kein Vote, da Genre abhängig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Wenn das mal so einfach wäre, gerne ab ca. 30 bis ??? Fps je nach Spiele Genre


----------



## HGHarti (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Bei Shootern ist es für mich schwer zu sagen da ich sowieso nicht so gut bin.

Aber am Beispiel Dirt3 ist mir damals aufgefallen(nach einem GPU update)das es mit steigenden FPS sich auch besser Steuern ließ und die Zeiten besser wurden.


----------



## hodenbussard (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*



Clerks89 schrieb:


> ........ Etwas OffTopic: Kann mir jemand nen guten Framelimiter empfehlen? =P



NVidia = nvidiainspector
AMD = Radeon Pro


----------



## Natler (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

[x] 25-30 

Hauptsache mehr als 30 fps


----------



## pcfreak12 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

bei AC4 komm ich mit 30-40 super zurecht, ab <30 wirds unschön
bei BF4 kam ich mit 40-50 super zurecht als ich noch meinen FX4170 hatte
seitdem ich meinen Xeon E3 1245v3 hab brauch ich meine 61 FPS (61Hz ), meistens hab ich 70-80 FPS (alles Ultra und 115% Scale)
bei TR 2013 kam ich mit 40-50 zurecht
Metro LL kam ich mit 40-50 zurecht

Insgesamt reagier ich bei 3rd Person weniger auf die Bildwiederholraten als bei 1st Person

MfG


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ist für mich sehr spieleabhängig.


Geht mir auch so.. Bf3 /4 finde ich unter 60 FPs für mich nicht akzeptabel.
Tomb Raider  finde ich ab 35 FPs gut spielbar. AC Black Flag sind 35 -40 FPS prima.
Für meine Hauptzock-Themen (Flugsim) muss es möglichst viel sein, auch wenn es bei Prepar3d und allen möglichen Addons mitunter schwierig ist.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Eindeutig unter 60 FPS ist für mich nichtsmehr Flüssig und nervt mich. Verstehe nicht wie jemand mit 40 FPS zocken kann.


----------



## xpSyk (21. April 2014)

Naja.... Bei fast allen (vorallem Singleplayer-) Spielen ab 45, aber bei CS ist weniger als 250 schon nicht mehr perfekt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Sehr, schön viel interessantes Feedback, finde das interessant, dass das fast alle so ziemlich genra abhängig machen


----------



## Shona (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

[X] 20-25
Ausnahme Arma 2/3 das läuft mit 25 Frames flüssig


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. April 2014)

Ich spiele eh mit 29 aber unter 25 ist es schon rückelig


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Liegt an der engine und dem Einsatz.
 Anno 2070 ist selbst mit 25Fps gut spielbar,Bioshock braucht 60,Crysis geht super ab 40Fps.
 Umgebungsverzerrung steigert auch oft die gefühlten Fps .
 Eine grundformel ist da nicht in Sicht für mich.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Habe mal 25-30Fps gewählt aber wie hier schon mehrfach gesagt wurde kommt es aufs Genre an. Bei Shootern dürften es 50-60 Fps sein, besonders im MP.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Alles bis 20 ist spielbar, darunter mag ich auch nicht mehr ^^^Ist wie bereits jetzt paar mal erwähnt, ein bisschen genre anhängig. Arma kann ich mit 25-30 eig gut spielen und bf geht mit 30-35fps auch total in ordnung.


----------



## alm0st (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Wenns unter die 40-45 FPS geht merk ichs schon deutlich ABER:

z.B. bei Crysis fühlen sich teilweise sogar 35-40 FPS irgendwie noch recht flüssig an während da bei anderen Spielen schon gefühlt eine Diashow läuft.


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Hängt stark vom Spiel und der Bewegung in diesem ab. manche sind's ab 20FPS, andere ruckeln noch bei 40.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

[X] 25-30 fps antworte ich mal so pauschal wie gefragt wurde; hängt aber wie schon gesagt vom Genre, dem einzelnen Game u. a. der Engine ab,


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Unbeschreiblich Wieviel hier mit einem Unsauberen und unflüssigen Bild Zocken.


----------



## Ion (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Hab jetzt mal 35-40FPS ausgewählt. 
Aber das hängt doch viel zu stark vom Spiel ab.

Mass Effect 2 z. B. spiele ich aktuell in 4K - das läuft flüssig genug, auch wenn mein Monitor diese Auflösung nur mit 40Hz packt.
BF4 hingegen läuft zwar durchgehend mit 40FPS, starkes Input Lag und gelegentliche Ruckler vermiesen aber die Stimmung.
Crysis 1 kann ich auch noch mit 20FPS spielen, dafür sieht es einfach zu klasse aus 

In anderen Spielen ist es sicher ähnlich.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Habe 30-35 angegeben. Ich spiele einige meiner Spiele mit Mods und da gehen die fps auch mal runter. Aber weniger als 30 habe ich nie und will´s auch nicht. Ab 30-35 ist´s für mich flüssig und mehr fps bekomme ich irgendwie nicht mit ---> Grafikeinstellungen hoch stellen.


----------



## DoGyAUT (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

2007 Habe ich Crysis sogar mit 15-25 FPS als vollkommen spielbar gesehen 

Heute? Kommt aufs Spiel drauf an, in Warframe habe ich zb konstante 120 FPS da wirds unangenehm wenn ich auf die 60 FPS rutsche (das ist als ob man von 60 FPS auf 30 rutscht).

Ein guter Wert für mich in RPG's ist zb ~45.

Ich würde sage ab 25 darunter wirds schlimm bei fast jedem Spiel. Doch meistens bin ich der 60 FPS+ Kandidat es sei denn es ist sowas wie Skyrim + ENB + eine bazillion Mods - dann reichen auch die 40-60 FPS sieht halt dafür Hammer aus


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Mai 2014)

Sind bei mir inzwischen nur noch ~25 FPS, wobei ich mit meinem alten Rechner BF3 mit 25 FPS gezockt hab und es absolut flüssig fand.


----------



## Waaagh! (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> 2007 Habe ich Crysis sogar mit 15-25 FPS als vollkommen spielbar gesehen
> 
> Heute? Kommt aufs Spiel drauf an, in Warframe habe ich zb konstante 120 FPS da wirds unangenehm wenn ich auf die 60 FPS rutsche (das ist als ob man von 60 FPS auf 30 rutscht).
> 
> ...


 
Siehst du wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen 120 und 60?! 

Ich selber bin mit 40 bis 50 zufrieden. Kommt immer auf das Spiel ein. Ein Skyrim darf ruhig langsammer laufen als zum Beispiel ein Fighting Game oder Rennspiel.


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

In der Regel, 30min fps. Durchschnitts fps sind dann eigentlich egal. 

Bei einigen spielen reichen auch weniger als 30 oder sind mehr als 30 nötig, damit es flüssig wirkt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Mai 2014)

Alles unter 60fps in ego shootern.


----------



## 442 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Also 30 solltens schon sein, aber in gewissen Fällen komm ich auch noch mit 20 FPS zurecht.  Ist alles eine Frage des Spiels.
Anno 1404 läuft z.B. mit ca. 25 FPS bei größeren Städten, was ich dann schon wieder sehr unangenehm finde. 
GTA IV + Addons laufen mit ca. 14 - 18 FPS und ich hab da schon über 100 Stunden reingesteckt.


----------



## Kel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*



Waaagh! schrieb:


> Siehst du wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen 120 und 60?!


 Klar, warum sollte man da keinen Unterschied merken? 

Alles unter 60 führt zu Tearing und ist bei mir tabu .


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

60-65FPS Unter 50FPS sind schon ruckelig für mich. 30FPS sind unspielbar für mich


----------



## m4rshm4llow (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Kommt bei mir aufs Spiel an. Bei ARMA sind 40fps erträglich, bei BF geht nichts unter 60fps.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. Juni 2014)

Ja kommt bei mir auch aufs Spiel an. Habe GTA4 damals mit 18-25fps durchgespielt und empfand es als ganz ok. Bei shootern sollten es schon 40fps sein, lieber 60.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Juni 2014)

Das hängt vom Spiel ab. Meine Grenze ist 45fps , wobei ich bei shooter gern mit 60+ spiele.


----------



## CosmoCortney (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

[x] 40 - 45
Wenn ein Spiel mit 60fps läuft und es Framedrops von 10fps gibt (passiert oft beim GameCube Emulator) ist das noch okay. aber wenn es weniger wird, macht es sich doch sehr bemerkbar. Besonders bei Rennspielen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Kein Spiel darf bei mir unter 40 FPS als min FPS das finde ich extrem störend. 
Shooter über 80FPS und MMO´s über 60FPS in Raid (WOW)


----------



## --Icebreaker-- (14. Juni 2014)

Alles unter 40 fps stört...am besten über 60.


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Same. Drops auf 40-45 FPS sind meine Untergrenze.

Wenn möglich wird immer auf 60+ FPS abgezielt. Wenn das Spiel aber bei 50-60 FPS sichtbar besser aussieht (mehr AA/Details) und kein Online Shooter oder Racing game ist, dann reicht mir das auch.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

[x]55-60

da ich hauptsächlich SimRacing und MP Shooter spiele, sollten es schon jeweils mindestens 60 FPS sein, besser mehr. AVG FPS von >=80 sind auf jeden Fall angenehmer in hitzigen Szenen, in denen die FrameRate dann auch mal ein bisschen runter geht.. Also bei 80 AVG fühle ich mich wohl, da die Frames dann in den seltensten Fällen unter 60 droppen. Lieber schraube ich die Details in solchen spielen ein wenig runter, als mit weniger FPS zu zocken.


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juli 2014)

[X] 25-30 FPS.

Das einige hier schreiben, dass alles unter 60 oder 50 nicht zu ertragen ist verstehe ich absolut nicht.

Kp, vielleicht bin ich es gewohnt Games oft mit 40-45 zu zocken, vielleicht sind das dann meine 60 Fps (wenn ihr versteht wie ich das meine :ugly)

Naja wie auch immer. Alles unter 25 ist nicht mehr schön. Ab 30 ist bei mir alles palletti


----------



## dodo741 (23. Juli 2014)

Also min 40-45 FPS würden mir reichen 

Und wenn man ein FPS Junkie ist wie bei CS:S/GO wirkt es erst ab 120FPS flüssig


----------



## wievieluhr (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Also bei Shooter ist alles unter 45 fps inakzeptabel.

Bei Skyrim komm ich meist nicht über 43 fps ... muss ich ertragen  (und die Gelegentlichen Drops kann ich auch verschmerzen ... daher gehen so 30fps+ bei RPGs schon klar (alles unter 30 ist ne Zumutung)


----------



## VivaLosTioz (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*



Goyoma schrieb:


> [X] 25-30 FPS.
> 
> Das einige hier schreiben, dass alles unter 60 oder 50 nicht zu ertragen ist verstehe ich absolut nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Es kommt ja auch drauf an welche Spiele bzw. welches Genre man spielt. Ich glaube bei OpenWorld titeln wie GTA V oder WatchDogs könnte ich mit weit weniger leben als bei BF3 Online MP oder bei Rennsimulationen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Also bei Shooter ist alles unter 45 fps inakzeptabel.
> 
> Bei Skyrim komm ich meist nicht über 43 fps ... muss ich ertragen  (und die Gelegentlichen Drops kann ich auch verschmerzen ... daher gehen so 30fps+ bei RPGs schon klar (alles unter 30 ist ne Zumutung)



Jep ich auch, ich habs gestern wieder gemerkt als ich in Bf die Resolution Scale von 150 auf 135 runtergesetz habe() wodurch ich dann 20 fps weniger hatte (avg. waren dann 50-55 fps mit Drops auf ~42), dass hatt mich schon echt gestört


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Shooter = Unter 60 für mich unspielbar.
Strategie = Kommt drauf an, bei Aufbaustrategie a la Anno reichen 20-30, bei SC2 sind minimal 45-50 erforderlich.
Rennspiele = Unter 60 für mich unspielbar.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. August 2014)

Ich empfinde csgo ab etwa 70 fps nicht mehr flüssig (der moni macht 75hz). Meine Spiele schaffen die 80 alle und die Meisten sind dort auch gelockt. Von daher...


----------



## Sascha1971 (14. August 2014)

Denke auch 60 bei flotten spielen sollten schon sein


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

ego shooter bei 50-60 fps. darunter nervts.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (17. August 2014)

Jedes mal wenn ich den Fernseher einschalte oder ins Kino gehe nevt mich diese niedrige bildwiederholungsrate. Schon immer schrecklich unterirdisch schlecht. Besonders schlimm bei Zeichentrickfilmen ala Simpsons oder so. 3d Kino oder tv. Ich bekomme dann immer Kopfschmerzen von diesen Dia Shows. Man darfvsich halt nicht anstellen und wenn man nicht auf diese ganzen einzelnen Bilder achtet,  dann gehts ja noch gerade so. War aber früher auch schon so.
Bei röhren Monitor ganz schlimm.
Hoffe das wird irgendwann alles besser, solange ich noch tv kucken und spielen kann.

Wenn ihr mal drauf achtet, werdet ihr es sicher auch sehen. Man kann jedes verdammte Bild sehen was gesendet wird, wenn man drauf achtet. Bei meinem Handy hab ich das jetzt gerade nicht wo ich Texte...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. August 2014)

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen

Es gibt Spiele die sind unter 40 fps sehr schlecht spielbar F1, Dirt usw. also alle Codermaster Spiele 

Ea gibt aber Spiele die laufen selbst mit !!!13!!! Fps flüssig ^^


----------



## nudelhaus (17. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

je nach art des spiels zwischen 20-25 und 30-35fps (ego-shooter).


----------



## PCGH_Phil (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Ist sehr spielabhängig und weitere Faktoren wie z.B. Motion Blur machen auch einen großen Unterschied, generell würde ich aber sagen, dass ich alles unterhalb von 60 Fps als zäh empfinde und auch kleinere Drops unter diese Marke spüre. 40 Fps sind noch auszuhalten, in einigen eher trägen Spielen kann ich mich notfalls auch mit ~35 zufriedengeben (z.B. mein stark modifiziertes Skyrim), aber prinzipiell sollten die Frameraten für mich >= 60 sein. Unter 30 geht gar nicht.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Evio (24. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

unter 30 fps wirds kritisch


----------



## Soulzerker (24. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Ich besitze zwar nur einen 60 Hz Monitor, jedoch fühlt es sich bei mir schon nicht mehr flüssig an, wenn die FPS-Rate unter 55fps liegt. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich sonst immer nur an konstante 60fps gewohnt bin. SLI sei dank.


----------



## Captn (24. August 2014)

So bei 30-35, aber das hängt auch vom Spiel ab und wenn's dann halt mal nicht so ganz flüssig läuft, ist es mir auch egal. Hauptsache ist, dass es gut aussieht .


----------



## AbGedreht (24. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

ist je nach Spiel irgendwie unterschiedlich. Als 120Hz Monitor Besitzer ist bei mir das Minimum 50fps.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (24. August 2014)

Naja für mich sind 60Fps in den meisten Spielen Pflicht und ich habe mich daran gewöhnt. Bin auch bereit die Grafik ein wenig herunter zu schrauben. Zum Beispiel hab ich in LoL alles auf niedrig obwohl ich auch Mittel/Hoch haben könnte damit ich IMMER 60Fps habe. Aber bei LoL macht die Grafik für mich auch nicht viel aus... Bei Singleplayer Spielen ist es wieder anders herum, da bin ich mit ~40 Fps zufrieden und stell dafür die Grafik hoch. 

Naja wird ja demnächst lustig mit LoL wenn ich mir nen neuen Pc kaufe... Nen Freund hat mit derselben Graka in LoL alles auf Max + AA ~ 300 Fps  da werd ich dann wahrscheinlich auf 60 begrenzen


----------



## Kinguin (24. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Spiel abhängig bzw Genre:

60 fps -Shooter,Multiplayer,Beatm Ups (grundsätzlich schnelle Spiele)
40 fps im Schnitt - Rollenspiele,SinglePlayerspiele

alles unter 30 fps finde ich nicht mehr flüssig,wobei wenn die fps rate mal auf 25 so runterbricht,ist es nicht schlimm


----------



## FlakZ (24. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

[x] 85-90 FPS

Wieso so hoch? Weil man selbst da FPS Drops überleben kann ^^ Aber da ich in letzter Zeit nur mit 150-200 FPS zocke kann man auch sagen ab 150 FPS überlebt man alle Drops


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Aiaiai 200  Ab wann nimmt das menschliche Auge das Bild als nicht flüssig war?
War das nicht 16Hz?


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Eigentlich 27, ich hab gestern aber wieder gemerkt weip ich Drops auf 45 in BF4 dass mir das nicht reich, ich merk das extrem...


----------



## GUBRA (29. August 2014)

Hallo,
Mit welchen Programm kann ich die fps messen, bzw überwachen?


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ab wieviele fps empfindet ihr Spiele als nicht mehr flüssig?*

Msi Afterburner und Fraps z.B. aber das ist eigl der falsche Thread


----------

